# اسطوانة تعليم اكسل 2007 من الالف الى الياء / من انتاج شركة القمة



## خلوف العراقي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ....

اليوم رفعتلكم اسطوانة تعليم الاكسل2007

صوت وصورة من انتاج شركة القمه ....

حجم الاسطوانة بعد فك الضغط هو 710 ميكا 

حجم الاسطوانة بعد الضغط هو 640 ميكا

تم تقسيم الاسطوانة الى 17 جزء ...

اليكم بعض الصور من الاسطوانة ....


















 






اليكم الروابط ( حجم كل رابط 30 ميكا )

http://www.multiupload.com/G3AG3UDSXU
http://www.multiupload.com/MUQ5RKCLBH
http://www.multiupload.com/OLQLYEIZU3
http://www.multiupload.com/D5XD9XV1XI
http://www.multiupload.com/43EVCQNROF
http://www.multiupload.com/6VHANWV8XP
http://www.multiupload.com/AIDL8EGZ9P
http://www.multiupload.com/VR7DUMML5T
http://www.multiupload.com/GI8GPMFZOH
http://www.multiupload.com/435JNEHBVT
http://www.multiupload.com/ZAPWUZ75UU 
http://www.multiupload.com/YLVQL1SA72
http://www.multiupload.com/O3JG0V8ZYE
http://www.multiupload.com/9ASEBB9QL4
http://www.multiupload.com/H56NFI2HXO
http://www.multiupload.com/H2N5BS7XU9
http://www.multiupload.com/KC6S6VZ5VG

ولا تنسوا باس ورد فك الضغط هو :
 www.arab-eng.org


----------



## سنا الإسلام (17 سبتمبر 2010)

تم التثبيت بهذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* متجدد : ارشيف خاص بجميع شروحات الفيديو بالقسم المدنى ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا 
شرح رائع جدا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

عفوووووووووووووووووا يا اخ قاسم .......


----------



## ريمون يعقوب (16 ديسمبر 2010)

_مجهووووووووووود رائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع
_


----------



## no_way (16 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هانى عصمت (16 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## almass (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## ahmedxquria (17 ديسمبر 2010)

ربي يحفظك.....


----------



## موسي الكردي (17 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## almohandesw (18 ديسمبر 2010)

ايه الجمال ده كلو 
ربنا يجازيك كل خير يا رب


----------



## majdiotoom (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## ST.ENG (18 ديسمبر 2010)

Thanks


----------



## majdiotoom (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## ahmed_2a2m (18 يناير 2011)

Many thanks ya negm


----------



## pastawisy (27 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fahad aldoory (27 يوليو 2011)

يسلموووو


----------



## مشتل الزاهر (27 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم ولكم


----------



## genius2020 (28 يوليو 2011)

*ايه الجمال ده كلو 
ربنا يجازيك كل خير يا رب*
*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (28 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## إسماعيل الجدادي (8 سبتمبر 2011)

نص الروابط خربانة اتمنى اعادة رفعها
الأجزاء 6,7,8,9,10,12,13,14 كلها خربانة


----------



## الجلاد 2010 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك على هذا التجميع الرائع لكل ما يتعلق بالهندسة المدنية 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.Ahmed ElNoby (23 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكبير خلوف العراقي ..... وشكرا علي الحاجات الجميلة جدا جدا جدا التي تقدمها لنا ...وجزاك الله عنا خيرا ... ولكم مني اطيب التمنيات ... بعد اذنك طبعا واسمحلي اضع تعليم كورس ICDL 2007 كاملا ويحتوي علي ( EXEL _ ACCESS _ POWERPOINT _ WORD ( 







Download link 
Access-2007.iso
http://www.multiupload.com/CSD2MYD5V3
Excel-2007.iso
http://www.multiupload.com/8WI8K9PB3I 
PowerPoint-2007.iso
http://www.multiupload.com/68V22DLOXL
Word-2007.iso
http://www.multiupload.com/14J9R732LO

ومن أراد الاسطوانة مضغوطة ومرفوعة الميديا فير بها 4 كورسات للاوفيس2007

http://www.mediafire.com/?wddf1mnz0i2#1
http://www.mediafire.com/?mymjdmxwmjz#1
http://www.mediafire.com/?mnc2jzegjmd#1
http://www.mediafire.com/?3nm4jizzgzk#2
http://www.mediafire.com/?tjzj4dimokm#1
http://www.mediafire.com/?wmqkdyi1num#2
http://www.mediafire.com/?rjmiwkgmdjy#2
http://www.mediafire.com/?omz2iaymlzz#2
http://www.mediafire.com/?5g5ey3nmyam#2
http://www.mediafire.com/?inmwfzkzzdv#2


----------



## خلوف العراقي (23 سبتمبر 2011)

ahmed conception قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكبير خلوف العراقي ..... وشكرا علي الحاجات الجميلة جدا جدا جدا التي تقدمها لنا ...وجزاك الله عنا خيرا ... ولكم مني اطيب التمنيات ... بعد اذنك طبعا واسمحلي اضع تعليم كورس ICDL 2007 كاملا ويحتوي علي ( EXEL _ ACCESS _ POWERPOINT _ WORD (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


شكرا لكي اخي الغالي ahmed conception


----------



## خلوف العراقي (23 سبتمبر 2011)

ياريت الاخوه المراقبين يضيفوا روابط الاخ ahmed conception الى الصفحه الاولى للموضوع ..


----------



## engamr2010a (25 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## haytham.a.e (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااا


----------



## Eng.Ahmed ElNoby (25 سبتمبر 2011)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> شكرا لكي اخي الغالي ahmed conception





خلوف العراقي قال:


> ياريت الاخوه المراقبين يضيفوا روابط الاخ ahmed conception الى الصفحه الاولى للموضوع ..



بارك الله فيك يا اخي خلوف العراق وانا سعيد جدا بك كشخصية وايضا سعيد بموضوعاتك المطروحة الرائعة .. :84:


----------



## محمد السعيد على (25 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يااخى خلوف وشكرا لكم على مجهودكم


----------



## خلوف العراقي (25 سبتمبر 2011)

ahmed conception قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا اخي خلوف العراق وانا سعيد جدا بك كشخصية وايضا سعيد بموضوعاتك المطروحة الرائعة .. :84:




تحت امرك ياغالي


----------



## wagih khalid (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*thanks*​


----------



## Els3id Fathy (3 ديسمبر 2011)

كثير من الروابط لا يعمل أخى


----------



## karoma2007 (23 أبريل 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور
ممكن على رابط واحد


----------



## saaddd (23 أبريل 2012)

مشكور بس الروابط تقصد أي واحد أم الكل


----------



## monex3001 (1 سبتمبر 2012)

يا ريت يا مهندس لو تبص علي الروابط لاني في روابط مش شغاله


----------

